

Dislike Button in Facebook - diickens
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/47023
This addon add a "Dislike" feature on facebook.
Watch screenshot to see it in action. ;)<p>To select language : Tools &#62; Add-ons &#62; Facebook Dislike 1.0 &#62; Preferences<p>"How to" YouTube Video :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAM_PdS4vaY<p>Facebook fan page :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/FBDislike/186845260403<p>Send Translation in your language here :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/FBDislike/186845260403
======
Raphael
A user script would be preferable.

